# How To Develop A Topline



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I see a lot of people asking this question, so I thought that we could all put the great information in one place, so that newbies or those who want help, can come to one thread to find what they need.


~~~~~


First and foremost, I believe the most important factor is good nutrition. Without the nutrition, your horse will lack the muscle development needed. 


Here is a great article that I find helpful:


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-nutrition/balancing-act-designing-diet-modern-horse-79404/


~~~~~


Secondly, another important factor in the equation of developing a strong topline, is saddle fit. If your saddle does not fit correctly, that will only hinder or impede muscle development, and only create the reverse effect.

Muscle atrophy is very common in horses who are going around with an ill fitted saddle. If the saddle isn't allowing the horse to relax uptop, to stretch and lift - then you wont get far with developing a topline. 


Here is a great discussion on proper saddle fit, with wonderful video's put out by Schleese to help you decipher if your saddle does, or does not fit. *Remember, this does not replace having a Professional Saddle Maker/Fitter assess your horse in person, 1 on 1*


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/question-does-your-saddle-reeaaalllly-fit-58116/


~~~~~~


Once you have figured out a good nutirional balanced diet for your horse, that will help develop muscle, and know, that your saddle is a correct fit for both you, and your horse, the next step is to help develop the topline from the ground.


Here is a great video that does a great job showing the steps and stretches that you can do with your horse on a daily basis to help loosen, relax and work the back.






 

~~~~~~


And of course, under saddle work. Lots of great advice given here on HF, on exercises to do, to help your horse develop that topline.


Long and Low Work
Hill Work
Trot Poles
Raised Trot Poles
Cavaletti Work


But you have to know, that in order for your horse to be effective during these exercises, you, the rider must be as well. You must know how to ask your horse to open up front, track up, and lift their backs up into your seat. You must be effective, in order for your horse to be as well.


~~~~~~


Feel free to add your experiences and your input on the matter. The more the better!


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, putting this together! Two thumbs up!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Great idea MIE!

One thing that people forget about as well is a good conditioning program and training program. It is beneficial to have a good working relationship with your vet and continually assess the horses condition and be reworking his program. It is also beneficial to be working closely with a coach and trainer to develop your skills as a rider and work on development of a good training program that compliments the conditioning you are doing.
Good riding and adequate work is what develops the correct muscles over time.

My rule of thumb is showing at a competition. I think of the level of work I expect my horse to be doing at a show and aim to be working the horse longer, more intensely and for more days in a row than at the show. This way I know he is fit and muscled enough to perform at the level I am training at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great post Anabel! Thanks for adding that great information.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Great thread, I hope people will use this as a reference !


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Unicorn! I appreciate that  

I hope more will post to add their input and ideas on how to develop a topline, the more information, the better for the readers who are dealing with this situation.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for putting this out there.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

this is awesome advice MIE (<3 you!)
i don't think enough people pay attention to diet, saddle fit, and actual conditioning when assessing "training" and weight issues. my horses that aren't in work are getting such good nutrition that they still have topline even though they aren't in ANY exercise. i saw this firsthand also with another friend's horse out in OH when i was out there to visit. the mare hasn't been worked regularly in months and gets limited t/o and looks like she's in 3x a week work with a super shiny coat and beautiful muscling. and that's just from diet alone!

of course there are exceptions and horses with special needs and/or aging that need more work to maintain or even build topline, and every "rule" has it's fair share of exceptions. however guidelines are a good place to start and these are great guidelines! thanks again MIE!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That's great information CJ! Thanks for sharing that, greatly appreciated


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Tamibunny said:


> Great job, putting this together! Two thumbs up!



Thank you! I appreciate it 




crimsonsky said:


> thanks for putting this out there.


You are welcome! I hope you found it helpful :wink:


----------



## Albertagirl1 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for putting this up!! I really needed this, when I ride my jumping horse, Kodaa. he has super short strides and hollows out his back. I will def use this and hopefully get it so both of my horses are happy and limber.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very good instructional video and all around great thread on developing topline on a horse. I have used the lifting of each front leg of my mare and pulling it forward and back to her barrel then forward again then set it down. I have also done the same with her back legs. It helps to loosen those joints with the exercises.

On the using pressure to the underside of the horse to raise those back muscles is a must to develop the topline muscles. My memory is jogged from having learned to use the blunt end of a key, any key as in a vehicle key, lock key, etc with slight pressure run the blunt end of the key from between the front legs to just short of below the flank. When I first experimented this with my mare it was so obvious she was flexing her topline muscles. One word of caution, don't over use this exercise. Just as in us humans overdoing an exercise will cause undue soreness. As usual, consistency is all important.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Wonderful information!! 

In terms of the yoga stretches, what would be the most beneficial time for the horse to do the exercises? As part of a warm up before ridden work, or as part of a cool-down routine, or just any time?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Albertagirl1 said:


> Thanks for putting this up!! I really needed this, when I ride my jumping horse, Kodaa. he has super short strides and hollows out his back. I will def use this and hopefully get it so both of my horses are happy and limber.




You are welcome, and I am pleased that you find this thread helpful! 





candandy49 said:


> Very good instructional video and all around great thread on developing topline on a horse. I have used the lifting of each front leg of my mare and pulling it forward and back to her barrel then forward again then set it down. I have also done the same with her back legs. It helps to loosen those joints with the exercises.
> 
> 
> On the using pressure to the underside of the horse to raise those back muscles is a must to develop the topline muscles. My memory is jogged from having learned to use the blunt end of a key, any key as in a vehicle key, lock key, etc with slight pressure run the blunt end of the key from between the front legs to just short of below the flank.
> ...



I use my hoof pick, not the brush side but the actual pick side. I lightly put pressure on Nelson's underside to get him to lift his back up. I do this exercise with him every day as instructed by my Vet *she is a chiro as well* - very good exercise to do.


I do all of them on a daily basis, but I focus moreso on the tummy lifts, the butt tucks and the tail pull. 

Thanks for sharing!




Scoutrider said:


> Wonderful information!!
> 
> In terms of the yoga stretches, what would be the most beneficial time for the horse to do the exercises? As part of a warm up before ridden work, or as part of a cool-down routine, or just any time?


Thank you Scout! I appreciate it 

With the yoga stretches, I do them before I ride, and after I ride. You can do them anytime you choose. My fellow is 22, so I find doing the stretches before and after, helps him.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Just wanted to give this a bump up.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting it  This will help me so much 

Could you please post some pics of a very good topline and a very bad one?


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love that horse yoga video. I have heard of it but never seen in action. I think that can help my mare! THANKS


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am glad that this thread is able to help you out manca. I can post pics, I just want to wait for the response from the person I asked permission to use pics of - before I post. 

If someone has pics they want to share - please do!

heartprints - I am glad that the video is helpful! I look forward to hearing how they work out for you and your horse!


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

This is now on my quick links bar so if I ever can't recall any of the amazing info in this post I'm only one short click away


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That's awesome EventingDeva! Thanks  I am happy that this thread has helped


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

*Claps*
I will definitely use this as a reference.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks drafteventer!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, here are the pics. I recieved permission to post them. Credit to "Just Right Training"

A good topline. This mare is named "Queen Clumpsalot" lol










note the neck, filled strong and straight appearance of back, rounded rump and tight underline. Generally "Convex". 

A weak topline:










Note dip in back and hanging belly, weak development over the top of the neck and the steep drop in the rump. This horse could use muscle all together, but mostly on the topline. (She looks better now,. wasnt really being worked when that photo was taken). Generally "Concave". 

Here is another picture of a poor topline:


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Really interesting thread, I've enjoyed reading through this! Just a quick question: isn't it true that some horses are just built with beautiful top lines, whether they have outstanding diets, good work programs, and proper muscling or not? For example, draft-type breeds like Friesians, Canadians, Morgans, etc.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

I tryed the stuff in the video on Deva today and she went from all splayed out to standing perfectly square in the front and almost square in the back! Definetly adding this to my routine


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Mag, that could very well be true. 

EventingDeva, I am glad that the stretches in the video helped you out! That's wonderful to hear


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Just wanted to give this a bump back up.


----------

